# Risur and R.H.C. Questions



## benfromidaho (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey there,
A couple of questions. I couldnt find it anywhere in the guides, but is there a color scheme for the military of Risur or a flag for the nation? Also, do members of the R.H.C. carry any sort if badge of office?


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 28, 2011)

We haven't designed any flags. The RHC would probably carry a badge, though.


----------

